
Telescope captures most detailed pictures yet of the sun - lalabert
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/29/solar-telescope-captures-most-detailed-pictures-yet-the-sun
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22188800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22188800).
That submission is currently at #1 on the front page, so it's likely to keep
the discussion going for longer.

------
bdcravens
Editorialized title? Should be "Telescope captures most detailed pictures yet
of the sun"

~~~
dang
Yes. Submitters: please don't rewrite titles like that. This is in the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
If you want to say what you think is important about an article, please post
it as a comment to the thread. Then your view will be on a level playing field
with everyone else's.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22level%20playing%20field%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

(Submitted title was "The Engineering behind this is superb". Which it
probably is.)

------
perl4ever
Ironically Googling "site:thesun.co.uk inouye" returned nothing relevant.

